
PPGTT: Dynamic page table allocations, 64 bit addressing, GPU mirroring (2014) - JoshTriplett
https://bwidawsk.net/blog/index.php/2014/07/future-ppgtt-part-4-dynamic-page-table-allocations-64-bit-address-space-gpu-mirroring-and-yeah-something-about-relocs-too/
======
listic
PPGTT is short for the Per-Process Graphics Translation Tables. [1]

It is a feature supported by Intel's Ivy Bridge+, enabling GPU process
isolation. This enhances the security by providing a per file descriptor
address space / context.

Phoronix has been covering the process of PPGTT development [2]

[1]
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUzNzQ](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUzNzQ)

[2]
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=PPGTT](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=PPGTT)

